# Still no sign of kittens!!



## tillyphillips (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, I was on here last week about my little tabby Kestra who is expecting her first litter. Unfortunately it was unplanned so not sure of mating dates to know when exactly!

Anyway, I came back from the school run today and my DH noticed a large wet patch on our dining room floor - only trouble is, we can't be certain whether it was just spilt drink or Kestra's waters!!

It didnt smell and Kestra has shown no signs of it being her. Really worried that this will result in her having a c-section and/or potentially her losing her litter.

Can anyone give me some advise as she is desperate to get outside and DH thinks she may already have made a nest elsewhere.
Also how much can i expect to pay for a c-section? Dont want to lose my baby or her babies!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Tilly and welcome - sorry to hear that you're worried about your little tabby - she might be ok really. So long as she is eating normally (ie lots) she will be fine for the next few days at least. When she is nearly ready to go into labour, she will lose her appetite a bit. She will try to find herself a nest and if you provide her with one in a nice dark quiet place, she will spend more and more time in there, scrabbling about and rearranging the bedding. She might have a clear discharge (as you may have observed) when she is nearly ready to give birth and it sometimes happens that there is a little redness or blood. Let your vet know that you have a queen about to give birth. This way, if there are any difficulties, they will be ready to get a phone call from you in case you have to take her in for help. 

Sending good wishes for a healthy, trouble free birth.


----------



## tillyphillips (Apr 2, 2008)

Have just had Kestra on my lap and noticed when she got up that there was some browny red liquid. Is this the normal type of discharge you were talking about Rraa?  Or is it something to worry about? 

Does this mean the wait is almost over?  I'm soooo excited!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

keep an eye on her fluids should be clear,is the fluid smelly?


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

hey... fingers - toes & paws crossed for you....
good luck grandma


----------



## tillyphillips (Apr 2, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> keep an eye on her fluids should be clear,is the fluid smelly?


Not that I noticed.

Sorry to ask, but what sort of smell would it be? I'm really scared of something going wrong.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

a girl of mine went into what i thought to be labour,she started to push and brown smelly stuff came out,she had pyrometris which is an infection in the womb,she had to have a emergency hysterectomy.keep a close eye im sure she will be fine,when she starts to push it can take up to a hour for babe to come out,dont let her push for longer than that,contact vet for advice.the same goes for any subsiquent kitts.good luck and dont panic


----------



## tillyphillips (Apr 2, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> a girl of mine went into what i thought to be labour,she started to push and brown smelly stuff came out,she had pyrometris which is an infection in the womb,she had to have a emergency hysterectomy.keep a close eye im sure she will be fine,when she starts to push it can take up to a hour for babe to come out,dont let her push for longer than that,contact vet for advice.the same goes for any subsiquent kitts.good luck and dont panic


God hope its nothing like that as she's not showing any signs of pushing!!

Thanks for the advice though Clare - will keep you all posted!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

tillyphillips said:


> God hope its nothing like that as she's not showing any signs of pushing!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice though Clare - will keep you all posted!


DONT panic If your girl is well in herself, 
has she eaten tonight? and is she acting normal ? has she a nice place to have her kittens? it sounds like she is going to have them tonight
I would keep an eye on her but if you panic she will


----------



## tillyphillips (Apr 2, 2008)

may said:


> DONT panic If your girl is well in herself,
> has she eaten tonight? and is she acting normal ? has she a nice place to have her kittens? it sounds like she is going to have them tonight
> I would keep an eye on her but if you panic she will


She seems fine in herself and is eating like a horse! I dont think she has a place yet for the kitts to be born which is also worrying me a little.

The vet said the same thing though about not worrying as she said if Kestra senses it, it may stop her giving birth because she feels like the environment isn't safe!


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Poppy had the same brownie coloured discharge last night and this morning. it wasnt much, a tiny drop.


----------



## tillyphillips (Apr 2, 2008)

PoppyLily said:


> Poppy had the same brownie coloured discharge last night and this morning. it wasnt much, a tiny drop.


Thats all Kestra has had a small drop.

Was/is Poppy ok?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

As I said on a previous thread, I have had that on my lovely cream duvet that still hasnt come out in the wash yet  but your kits should be within the next 24 hours or so..................


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeh, dont worry, she is fine. 
I was panicking at first cos this is my first litter as well. 
Poppy had the discharge at 6pm last night and still no sign of kittens so dont worry.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

And once it starts it all goes like lightning as I found out this morning!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Any news?..............................


----------



## tillyphillips (Apr 2, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Any news?..............................


No still no kittens!!

However i have just found on my kitchen floor a blob of mucus which is have a reddy tinge to it.

Should i be calling the vets and getting her looked at or again is this normal.....i feel so helpless and stupid!!


----------



## tillyphillips (Apr 2, 2008)

KESTRA HAS STARTED!!!

I rang the vet about the mucus and explained its colour etc. Vet said it was the 'plug' and to expect kittens within the next 24-48hours.

Well it appears to be happening now, her waters have broken and she is have contractions.....fingers and paws crossed that it all goes ok and i will keep you posted.

YIPPPEEEEE


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

ooooh goodie!!! Time to start a new thread ...

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Let us know how its going!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

awww Poppy's plug went 40 hours ago now and still nothing. Bet your dead excited!

Im getting sick of waiting now


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Any babies yet?


----------

